# Remington Woodmaster Recoil Pad?



## Ballground (May 31, 2007)

I am looking for a reoil plate that originally came on the gun.It is .742 wood master .30-06 carbine can anyone help me out and tell me where i might could find one.


----------



## W4DSB (May 31, 2007)

e-bay


----------



## Lostoutlaw (May 31, 2007)

I don't know the number but Macon Pawn still carries some stuff for the ole trustie 742


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jun 10, 2007)

Check Midway....
www.midwayusa.com


----------



## frankwright (Jun 10, 2007)

http://www.e-gunparts.com/productschem.asp?chrMasterModel=0860z742


----------



## broncobob (Jun 23, 2007)

www.midwayusa.com  should carry the or be able to order one. If it an old 742 carbine it will have a alum. butt plate. No recoil pad just cold alum. My brother in law has a 740 it's the only one I've ever seen. Pre-742 just as the 7400 took the 742's place so sad.


----------



## Lorren68 (Jul 1, 2007)

I have one that I am thinking about replacing with a rubber one , but I am checking on the Value of the rifle in original condition before I try to trade for a r3 pad


----------



## dirtroad (Jul 2, 2007)

Pics,lets see the pictures.Where did you find a 742 carbine?


----------



## Lorren68 (Jul 2, 2007)

Traded a couple of deer stands for it.  I have it at my buddies shop for a good strip and clean


----------



## dirtroad (Jul 2, 2007)

Either of you want to sale?


----------



## HUNTINGJUNKIE (Jul 2, 2007)

dirtroad said:


> Pics,lets see the pictures.Where did you find a 742 carbine?



Yeah that is what I am trying to figure out!! You can't find a carbine anywhere!


----------



## Lorren68 (Jul 4, 2007)

Open to Trades  or sale, but I promised my boss I would give first look


----------



## creekbender (Jul 4, 2007)

man i wish i could find a carbine , ballground must be lucky


----------



## Lorren68 (Jul 13, 2007)




----------

